# Help Identifying a Specialized Road bike



## HerrOtto (Apr 13, 2021)

Today I purchased a Blue in Color Specialized Road bike that is believed to be from mid to late 90's. I have tried using bike pedia to compare components with this bike but have failed to I.D. the model or year. The bike has the following: A1 aluminum frame,fork is Kinesis aluminum 6061 and is Chrome in color, Front derailleur is Shimano 105, the following are all Shimano RSX: brakes, rear deraileur, hubs, crank set, the rims are Mavic, and it is a 8 speed, right shifter is a Shimano Ultegra flight deck and the left shifter is a Shimano 105 flight deck. The Shifters may have been upgraded per the owners son.  Any help identifying the model and year is appreciated.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2021)

*Velobase dates the RSX RD* as late '90s, - 1999 was the last year of the RSX group.
RSX pins your bike upper limit date as 1999.  RSX group became Sora in 2000.

Noteworthy, RSX 7-speed brifters were introduced in 1995, upgraded to 8-speed in 1999.  Indexed downtube shifters were also available through 1998 (all 7-speed). 
My guess is your bike was sold as a 7-sp in 1998 or earlier.
The 105SC was one step up in the Shimano hierarchy, Ultegra above that, and guessing these were later upgrades on your bike, along with a new 8-sp cassette.

BTW, if it's missing RSX 7-sp brifters, these are highly desirable as the only 7-sp brifters that were ever offered.


----------



## HerrOtto (Apr 14, 2021)

Bulldog1935, thanks for the great info. Would you guess that the bike is the entry level Specialized Allez road bike or one of the higher level Allez line? Thank you


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2021)

It's an A1 Sport, not enough catalog information out there to pin down the year.


----------

